# SANDF CO Steals and then wears dead soldiers medals.



## Danjanou (3 Dec 2012)

For those upset about the QDJM thread I give you somethign beyond the pale.
(reproduced with the usual caveats etc.)

*Officer Prosecuted For Wearing Fallen Soldier’s Medals*
Citypress 01/10/12

The incumbent new commander of the Durban Light Infantry is being prosecuted because he allegedly wore a fellow soldier’s medals at an official parade.

Lt-Col Sibusiso Amos Mbuyazi (42) reportedly wore the unit’s deceased’s chaplain’s Southern Cross and Pro Patria medals and his John Chard Decoration for impeccable, continuous service (30 years), when he received his rank at a Pretoria parade on August 22.
(More on Link)

http://www.citypress.co.za/SouthAfrica/News/Officer-prosecuted-for-wearing-fallen-soldiers-medals-20121001

And of course rather than fall on his sword this stalwart Senior Officer plays the race card in his defence.
http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-courts/i-was-framed-says-top-officer-1.1394273

And the SANDF brass to the rescue
http://www.citypress.co.za/SouthAfrica/News/Soldier-who-wore-dead-colleagues-medals-transferred-20121013


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Dec 2012)

This one really deserves a WTF!

 :facepalm:


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2012)

Holy frack - there's bad, and then there's *BAAAAAAD!!!!!*


----------



## Loachman (3 Dec 2012)

I'm surprised that they still have a "John Chard Decoration".


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Dec 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that they still have a "John Chard Decoration".



John Chard Decoration (JCD) (1952-2003) — Carried over from the 1952-75 series of awards. Awarded for 20 years efficient service in the CF. A clasp was added after 30 years service and, from 1977 to 1987, a second clasp could be awarded after 40 years service

Based on this after 2003 that medal should not have been issued....


----------



## Journeyman (3 Dec 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> John Chard Decoration ....Awarded for 20 years efficient service in the CF.


And to further explain the explanation....."CF" is "Citizen Force" or roughly, "Reserves," rather than "Canadian Forces."   ;D


----------



## Jungle (3 Dec 2012)

> But Mbuyazi said he was framed. “I have six medals, one for 10 years’ service, another for 20 years’ service. *I can’t remember what the others were for"*.



Yeah... right !!  :


----------



## Danjanou (3 Dec 2012)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Yeah... right !!  :



And as the report shows he actually has 4 not 6 medals. Apparently being able to count to 10 is no longer a prerequisite for command in the SANDF/CF.


----------



## Jungle (3 Dec 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Apparently being able to count to 10 is no longer a prerequisite for command in the SANDF/CF.



ONE, two-three ONE !!!

That's all that is really needed...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Oct 2014)

Jungle said:
			
		

> ONE, two-three ONE !!!
> 
> That's all that is really needed...



Yup, The Count never changes ;D


----------



## Loachman (12 Oct 2014)

I never figured you to be a necroposter......


----------

